# Bekomme Forza 5 nicht richtig zum laufen



## elementz (19. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme es noch an die Nerven..
Vor dem Patch lief Forza super bei mir..
Nun habe ich ( 5600X+16GB + 6600XT ) ein massives Problem.

Meine FPS sinken einfach und das Spiel stottert massiv.
Die Lenkung reagiert dann extrem träger und es ist einfach unspielbar.

Selbst auf ALLES LOW Settings..
FPS sind TOP solange das Problem nicht kommt ( 120-160 bei LOW )
Selbst auf alles EXTREM bis TEXTURE DA die 6600xt da Probleme hat ( daher nur Ultra ) läuft es supi..
Dieses Stottern und LOW FPS kommt:

Nach einem AUTO KAUF
Nachdem ich in ein Rennen joine oder raus
Manchmal in der freien Welt aber meistens kann ich hier Stunden ohne Probleme fahren.

Treiber Neuinstall
Spiel neuinstall

Bringt alles nichts..
Im EInzelspieler und mit deaktivierten Avataren ebenso..

Jemand eine Idee?

GPU CLOCK und CPU sowie RAM passt alles ..
Daher kommen die FPS Drops und stottere nicht,
Es liegt an der Engine vom Game iwie.

War von dem Hotfix nicht..


----------



## FetterKasten (19. November 2021)

Drück mal die WIndows Taste und schau, obs dadurch weggeht. Ist bestimmt ne Sache des Grafiktreibers.

Ggf. mal mit ddu alles sauber deinstallieren und den Neusten drauf.


----------



## Micha0208 (19. November 2021)

elementz schrieb:


> Vor dem Patch lief Forza super bei mir..


Ansonsten mal einen anderen Grafik-Treiber probieren, notfalls auch eine Version älter (natürlich nur wenn der neueste nicht funktioniert!)
Wäre aber nur ein Versuch, kann leider auch sein das ein (früher) Patch etwas verschlechtert u. Du auf den nächsten Hotfix warten mußt...


----------



## elementz (19. November 2021)

Habe den Treiber schon per DDU neu drauf.
Befürchte auch dass ich da warten muss..
Das mit der WIN Taste versuche ich mal...
Die muss ich auch im Ladebildschirm drücken sonst lädt der unendlich lange..

EDIT DIE WIN TASTE rettet mich auch nicht..


----------



## HisN (19. November 2021)

https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/4409616884883-FH5-Known-Issues
		


RAM ist es nicht? Wie voll ist es? Vram ist es nicht? Wie voll ist es?
Es lädt unendlich lang hört sich nach fehlendem Speicher an.


----------



## elementz (19. November 2021)

Sobald ich die Windowstaste drücke lädt er sofort im Ladescreen.
Bei LOW werden 5.5 GB von 8 gebraucht ( VRAM )
Ram ist bei 11,9 GB von 16 ( System gesamt )
Daran liegt es augenscheinlich nicht..

EDIT hab im Forum bei REDDIT GELESEN MAN soll die Prio auf HOCH setzen..
Bringt nix.
Das liegt ganz klar am Spiel..
Da stimmt was nicht..


----------



## manimani89 (20. November 2021)

also ich hatte oft das das game ohne patch einfach mal 5x so schnell lief oder 5x zu langsam. warum das so war konnte ich eigentlich nur über das internet zurückführen. probier mal singleplayer ohne open aus


----------



## elementz (20. November 2021)

Hab ich getestet..
Keine Besserung..
Mir kommt es so vor als würde irgendwann der VRAM auslagern auch wenn er nicht voll ist.
Und bei x8 hat man dann eben ein Nadelöhr..

Bei LOW habe ich auch die Probleme.
Aktuell nutze ich die Settings welche das Preset der xbox one in Quality sein sollen.
Bis jetzt nichts von low fps und rucklern..

Liegt also an den Settings ( ohne Sinn da low anspruchsloser sein sollte )
Ist ja bekannt scheinbar bei den Entwicklern.
Evt kommt ein Patch..
Das die zweithöchste Textur Stufe schon überläuft bei 8 GB und FHD ist stramm...


----------



## FetterKasten (20. November 2021)

Ich würde da nicht zu viel reininterpretieren, sondern einfach auf das Hotfix warten und solange eben die Win Taste drücken.
Ist halt noch teilweise verbuggt.

Solche ewigen Ladezeiten habe ich auch an manchen Stellen. Zb. wenn man einen Neuwagen kauft und die Farbe ändern will.


----------



## elementz (26. November 2021)

Das mit dem VRAM und Stottern / miese FRAMETIMES lag am Treiber.
Der 21.11.1 für Forza 5 hat diese Probleme nicht!
Fps ca 15 Prozent höher als der 21.11.3.

Kann es sein dass im optionalen .3er die Verbesserungen des .1er Treibers entfernt wurden und erst im WQHL wieder drinne sind?

Dachte auch die Optionalen Treiber bauen aufeinander auf.
Bei EXTREM Texturen schmiert die 6600xt immer noch ab.
Aber bei Texturen auf Ultra kein problem.
Auch keine Meldung mehr vom Spiel.
Mit 97 Prozent vram Verbrauch immer noch massiv in FHD aber keine merkbaren Probleme.
Falls jemand ähnliches hat installiert mal den 21.11.1 Treiber.
Der 21..11.3 läuft auf der 6600xt wieso auch immer echt brutal schlecht.
In mehreren Games..


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2021)

Danke fürs posten der Lösung bzw. des Problems. Verrückt was Treiber so veranstalten können unter Umständen Oo


----------



## elementz (3. Dezember 2021)

Problem kam wieder..
Das Update eben in Forza hat daran nichts behoben..


----------

